# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Seroxat werkt niet meer

## essie79

Ik slik sinds een aantal maanden seroxat. Na 3 maanden hielp het hartstikke goed. Ik had het gevoel dat ik de hele wereld aankon. Het ging ook gewoon goed, ik slikte ook malatonine want ik slaap heel slecht maar omdat ik zwanger wilde worden moest ik ermee stoppen van de huisarts. Voordat ik stopte ging het al iets minder maar nu ik geen slaappillen meer slik voel ik me heel erg depri. Op dit moment weet ik niet meer hoe ik verder moet.
Ik ben van de 30 seroxat naar de 40 gegaan zo'n 3 weken geleden maar tot nu toe geen resultaat. Kan het zijn dat ik juist een te hoge dosis heb? 
Hebben meer mensen ervaring met seroxat en dat het eerst goed hielp en daarna niet meer. 
Inmiddels ben ik wel weer begonnen met de melatonine alleen helpen die nu niet meer. 
Heeft er iemand tips? Ik ben al 20 jaar depri en dacht eindelijk het goede middel gevonden te hebben. Daardoor kwam mijn kinderwens ook weer naar voren. Nu ben ik weer helemaal de kluts kwijt.  :Frown: 

gr, Esther

----------


## katje45

Hoi Esther,

Balen dat het niet goed gaat op dit moment. Waarom de seroxat nu niet meer helpt zou ik niet weten. Misschien is het door een combinatie van factoren. Ook dat je lichaam weer zou moeten wennen aan een hogere dosering en het gestopt zijn met de Melatonine zou het kunnen zijn.
Hoop voor je dat het snel weer beter gaat.
Sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Vraag 's raad aan je arts of een psycholoog Esther.
Zou het niet beter zijn om op een andere AD over te stappen?
Heb je laatst nog eens een bloedonderzoek laten doen?

Dat zijn gewoon de vragen die het eerst in me opkomen...een concreet antwoord heb ik helaas ook niet voor je; Sorry!!

Sterkte meid en hou moed!!
Xx Ag

----------


## essie79

Bedankt Agnes voor je reactie.
Ik ben inderdaad naar de arts gegaan en nu blijkt dat ik een te hoge dosis had. Dat het zo goed ging bleek achteraf een manische periode te zijn geweest doordat ik teveel slikte. Inmiddels ben ik iets gezakt en sinds een aantal dagen gaat het weer wat beter. Of ik nu weer in een manische periode heb/krijg weet ik niet maar ik heb in ieder geval weer een schoon huis, even als een vriendin van mij. 
Een andere ad kan ik niet slikken want ik probeer zwanger te worden. Ondanks de ups en downs blijft die wens heel sterk. 

Toen het zo slecht ging was het wel heel moeilijk om de moed erin te houden. Gelukkig heb ik hier vlakbij een goede vriendin die me helpt waar nodig. Die steun had ik vorige week heel hard nodig.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Essie,

Blij te horen dat het momenteel wat beter gaat!!
Hopelijk blijft het in stijgende lijn beter gaan!!
Hou moed hé meid en weet dat wij je hier ook (willen) steunen!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## katje45

Gelukkig dat het weer beter gaat. Ik ga duimen voor je dat het zo verder blijft gaan.

----------


## essie79

Tot nu toe gaat het nog steeds goed, ik loop weer met een stralend gezicht rond. Vanaf dinsdag ga ik nog 10mg omlaag. Ben benieuwd hoe dat dan gaat. 
Bedankt voor jullie reacties.

----------


## Agnes574

Goed om te horen Essie!!!
Ik duim voor je dat het zo goed blijft gaan of zelfs nog beter  :Wink: !!
Xx Ag

----------


## sjamanka

Hoi Essie,
Mag je eigenlijk wel zwanger worden als je seroxat gebruikt?
Ik moest onmiddelijk stoppen toen ik zwanger werd en heb vervolgens nog maar 3 uur per nacht kunnen slapen.
Heb je overigens die 5mg. melatonine gewoon via je huisarts gekregen? Ik heb nu 14 jaar later namelijk nog steeds slaapproblemen.
Heb citalopram geslikt, maar daar werd ik echt doodziek van,kreeg een te hoog suiker en een te snelle schildklier en werd broodmager en doodmoe.Gelukkig kwam een internist erachter dat ik zo ziek was van die citalopram en moest onmiddelijk stoppen, mijn suiker werd daarna gelukkig meteen weer normaal maar mijn schildklier blijft helaas nog wat te snel, waardoor je een beetje hyper wordt wat niet bevorderlijk is voor het goed slapen.
Na 1 dag stoppen moest ik aan de tryptisol beginnen, toen ging het wat beter maar werd hardstikke dik.
Heb dat nu ook na een jaar afgebouwd en voel me beter dan met die medicijnen, gebruik wel wat natuurlijke middelen zoals avena sativa, ontbijt met biologische haver en vit. b12 en 6 . allemaal zelf een beetje uitgedokterd.
Voor het slapen moet ik wel even een boek lezen om mijn drukke gedachten op een ander punt te concentreren.en val dan meestal wel redelijk snel in slaap maar kan niet goed doorslapen.
Het gaat nu eigenlijk zo goed dat ik een leuke baan heb gezocht en gevonden, maar ben bang dat mijn slaapproblemen weer alles gaan verknallen. Misschien heb jij ook wat aan mijn tips als je eens moet stoppen met de seroxat!
Groetjes sjamanka
Heb van mijn buurvrouw een doosje diazepam gekregen, voor alle zekerheid.
Maar misschien kan ik met melatonine het probleem op een wat betere manier voor blijven van daar mijn vraag.

----------


## essie79

Ja, ik mag zwanger worden met de seroxat. Ik slikte eerst ook cipramil maar dat hielp niet zo goed als nu de seroxat. Ik ga ook niet meer stoppen. Ben al een aantal keren eerder gestopt met steeds hetzelfde resultaat dat na de uitwerking het toch weer misgaat. Daarom blijf ik het ook slikken als ik zwanger ben. Mijn kindje moet dan wel afkicken maar dat duurt maar 24 uur geloof ik. Liever dat mijn kindje af moet kicken dan dat het 9 maanden een depri moeder heeft. Daardoor kunnen er veel meer dingen misgaan. 
Met melatonine moet ik stoppen voor de ovulatie en mag ik weer beginnen als ik ongesteld wordt. En als ik zwanger ben moet het kindje 15 weken zijn. 

Melatonine kun je gewoon in de winkel krijgen maar die dosis is heel laag. Ik krijg 5mg van de dokter. Heb gewoon een afspraak gemaakt en gezegd dat ik slaapproblemen had. Aangezien het door de antidip komt heeft hij me toen 5mg voorgeschreven. Een lagere dosis helpt ook niet. Ik neem het 45min voor het slapengaan in, ik lig dan max 30 min wakker, wordt 1x wakker 's nachts, ga plassen en ben weer vertrokken. Heerlijk. 
Melatonine is veel beter dan diazepam, dat werkt verslavend. Melatonine is een lichaams eigen stof. Wel een tip: als je er 's nachts uitgaat hou het licht dan uit. Zodra je het licht aandoet is de werking weg. 
Succes!

----------

